

The correct pronounciation of "byte" is "beet" - jonisalonen
http://catb.org/jargon/html/B/byte.html

======
Piskvorrr
The IPA transcription is somewhat suspicious, especially as "The word was
coined by mutating the word ‘bite’ so it would not be accidentally misspelled
as bit." (ibid) I'm pretty sure that mutating [bait] to [bi:t] is somewhat
complicated; also, e.g. Wiktionary lists the pronunciation as [bait]:
[http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/byte](http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/byte)

Moreover, "correct" is rather subjective (and malleable in time), especially
where English is concerned: "gay" once meant "merry," and "meme" didn't always
mean "cat pictures subtitled with Impact"; does that mean the current usage is
incorrect? That's not to mention the pronunciation of "tomato," etc. (cue
linguistic flamewar)

------
ZeroGravitas
Am I missing something?

"The word was coined by mutating the word ‘bite’ so it would not be
accidentally misspelled as bit. See also nybble."

~~~
jaachan
Top of the page says "byte: /bi:t/, n.", though there's no explanation for why
it says so.

Wikipedia says "ˈbaɪt"

